# wild turkey and coke, truck that is



## Kevin Farr (Jan 24, 2012)

My friend sent this to me.  Looks like a permanent hangover for one of 'em  ...........


Subject: Wild Turkey and Coke On A Monday Morning


I had to go to Harrison this morning and saw this Coke truck sitting on the side of the road. When I got close to it I could see what was wrong and turned around to go make sure the driver was OK; he was fine. I told him he should get a medal for keeping the truck in the road and not having a major accident. You’ll see why in one of the pictures.



I guess he wanted a little Wild Turkey with his Coke this morning.


----------



## sman (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow...so that's how you kill em.


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Jan 24, 2012)

That would wake you up!


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol! That's killer right there. That's one way to get the job done.


----------



## hoppie (Jan 24, 2012)

Got that sent to me too. Glad he was hit on the other side of the county from where we hunt.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 24, 2012)

Now he can only kill two this spring....


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 24, 2012)

Now that brings new meaning to putting a shot of wild turkey in your coke.. LOL


----------



## MKW (Jan 24, 2012)

*...*

Congrats to the driver! Nothing wrong with killing 2 year olds. 

Mike


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow!  Never seen one go through a car window before.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 24, 2012)

Friend of mine sent this to me last night. Crazy! The turkey almost made it in far enough to kiss the driver. A little faster for either one would've led to some serious injuries for the driver..if he didn't get blasted in the eyes w/glass from the windshield.Sleepr71


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 24, 2012)

That's crazy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 24, 2012)

I prefer mountain dew with my wild turkey


----------



## boparks (Jan 24, 2012)

WOW is right......thats a photo that will probably make the rounds......

Glad he kept it on the road


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 24, 2012)

That's crazy. Must be something about that corner of the windshield. here's my kill.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 24, 2012)

I bet that scared the crap out of ole boy.I bet he dident even flopp.


----------



## dhenz (Sep 24, 2012)

good thing the driver was safe from "turkiss" 
I've heard and seen a lot of stories of wild turkeys but this one is really incredible haha. Minor damage of the coke truck can be easily fixed... they'll definitely look on catalog truck parts to have immediate repair.


----------



## six (Sep 24, 2012)

It's more of a challenge if you hold the truck under 40


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Sep 24, 2012)

How do you duplicate that mount???


----------

